# Funny things that kids say . . . .



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Isn't there always something funny a kid says in school and there's nowhere to share it, why not here!

I have no kids myself (yet) but the kids at school make me giggle!

OKay....2 girls at school (3 years old) watching a video....the whole class is shouting "I'm the dragon, I'm the mum, I'm the boy etc,"...

Girl 1 shouts "I'm the dad"

Girl 2 "But you're a girl"

Girl 1 takes this comment as an insult (instead of a fact) and in a ner ner ner ner ner voice syas "Well you're a girl too!"....hmmmm, don't think they quite get the idea of sexes yet! (maybe you had to be there!)

Kay xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I got it 



Weve all got neices, nephews and friends children, around us
so listen out for the funny things they say, and post it here for a giggle.

Thanks Kay - great thread topic 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

The kids make me pmsl all day so should have some fun posting! Is this the right place to post Dizzi...and I'll change the post to make all welcome, not just teachers!

Kay xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

When I was having IVF my friends little boy must have overheard us talking about it. He told everyone that we were having UFO


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Nephew was reading an encyclopedia and happily explained that babies come out of your neck.....had read "neck of the womb" and got a little confused....


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Joe was very downhearted the other day when i told him he could only have 1 wife when he was older.
He loves all the girls. 

Tonight he was singing to the Corrie theme when Eastenders came on i told him the words were 'Anyone can fall in love' he said yeah i have twice!!!!!

He is 6.


Kimx x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

bless

K x


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

My favourite one of Rivs ...
We were on the swings - me pushing - so just her on the swings technically
anyway (blimey Im tired)

anyway...
She was saying "Wheee! Wheee!" and then logically followed it by shouting "Poooooo! Poooo!"


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Morgan was playing "make-up" (without mummys knowledge !!) the other day and had got bright blue eyeshaddow all around her eyes.

She walked in to the kitchen and in typical mum fashion I said "OMG look at your eyes !!"  after 5 minutes of going crosseyed Morgan turns around and crys "I can't look at my eyes"  

I didn't know whether toaugh or cry !!!   

Kids do say some things !!!!

T xx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Spaykay said:


> OKay....2 girls at school (3 years old) watching a video....the whole class is shouting "I'm the dragon, I'm the mum, I'm the boy etc,"...


I don't think 3 years olds understand about girls / boys. My 6 year olds are only just getting it.

Anyway, when my toddlers (boys) did something right, I used to say "Good boy" to them. When I did something nice for them, they used to say " Good boy" to mummy!

Lorna


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Joe has just shown his Dad up. They were watching The Koala Brothers on tv when DH asked Joe if they were brothers? Joe replied Er yes Dad thats why its called The Koala BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!! 


KImx x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Lorna - I know they don't have a clue and I'm the 1st to let the girls be daddy bear etc but it just made me giggle that a child tried to insult a girl by telling her she was a girl   I think it was a had to be there moment!

Kay xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

didnt see this earlier has made me smile  funnily i recieved an e~mail form a friend + i posted it in jokes

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137697.0

take a peak all the statements are from LO's 

xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

when we were little my sister was a classic for stuff like this, 

we were watching dog racing on the telly one day and she asked who was pulling the rabbit 

She announced when she was about 8 that she was horney.

In the chemist one day I pointed to sanitary towel and innocently asked mum what it was, Sis pipes up after thoroughly examining the box that "you tie it between two trees, its a hammock"

We're scottish mind, this is an actual conversation we had on my birthday one year.

Me: think I'll buy make up with my birthday money,

Sis: well if you do. can I have your scara?

Mum: Its Ma-scara!

Sis:Oh, can I have your scara then?


Its a shame she's all grown up now those were the days.

lmao


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I work in Spain and we have a teacher called Eva (pronounced like "ever"), so, when I asked my children to sit down on the carpet for Eva, they promptly groaned and said "Oh no, not forever!"  

Kay xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Robert just asked if he could have some "brown balls"  

Turns out he was talking about Maltesers .....


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

My mates 4 year old child was so thrilled to get the end of the baguette that he shouted out "Look, I've got a big nob end!"

Kay xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

My 22mth old nephew is learning about letters etc from his mum and dad. So, it's 'b' for baby, 'a' for annabel, 'c' for cat etc........

Except when you get to 't'!! My uncle Tony is going a bit 'thin on top'. Unfortunately, when my nephew says 't' for Tony, he now slaps himself on the head at the same time!!  All we have to do, is say 't for Tony' and my nephew will now happily slap himself on the head!!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

my little boy (10) is having his sex ed at the mo at school   and had been happily filling in the gaps for my,like i don't know already bless him   
however i had to laugh when he said ''we watched a video on girls and boys private bits ..and did you know mum girls have 6 holes but ones really big and boys get hair on their nut sack''    -cue one mummy rolling on floor crying with laughter ..he got so stroppy and promptly stormed out of the room saying its not funny mum its very serious.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

6 holes   Blimey....girls bits have changed since I was young! Can you please get him to find out what each one's for?  

Kay xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

classic!


----------

